# Can I install 12x12 porcelain tile on a shower wall or ceiling?



## Big Dave

I've seen it on the wall before but never ceiling. When you install it on the walls you will need to stick little nails under each end of each one to support it till the thinset dries. I would advise smaller for ceiling. If you go with the big you will need to support them till the thinset dries.

Dave.


----------



## joasis

I agree with Dave, except, we use the spacers to when setting on the wall, and generally, the mastic will hold them up...but take your time. I don't know if I would try to tile a ceiling....what if the tile came loose and cracked you on the head during a steamy shower? Or worse, a romantic steamy shower?


----------



## dougrus

12x12 is too big for a ceiling.

For the walls, use a GOOD non-sag thinset mortar. Backbutter to increase "suction" getting them up.


----------



## J187

My tile place has a gorgeous bathroom with 14" wall tiles diagnolly installed. It looks fantastic. Please don't take this the wrong way, but why would you want tiles on your ceiling? Personally I wouldn't want the hassle or risk. But if you do it, do like Dave said and go smaller up there.


----------



## gmcelum

For the walls, use a GOOD non-sag thinset mortar. Backbutter to increase "suction" getting them up. __________________
Doug Russell

I'm doing almost the same thing but I'm using standard size tiles that I'm cutting from floor tile scraps that my stepson has. I'm just curious, what do you mean by "backbutter" when applying the mortar? 
Thanks


----------



## Mickey53

Put thinset on the back of each tile before you stick it to the wall. Layer of thinset on the wall, layer of thinset on the tile.


----------

